# Hood Release Latch snapped, with cable.



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

If you have a Gen 1, you’re in the right place. 

Unfortunately there’s no ‘silver bullet’ to release the hood latch after a hood release cable failure. 

Here are a few recent links that might offer assistance/info:

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-...lacement-dealership-wanting-charge-698-a.html

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/238201-hood-latch.html


----------

